# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Nie dający się wyleczyć ropny katar u dziecka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Mój 5,5 letni syn od ponad 2 lat boryka się z ropną wydzieliną z nosa,często śmierdzi ropą to co wysmarka.Byliśmy u kilku pediatrów,5 laryngologów,pulmonologa.Prywatnie i na NFZ.Nikt nie potrafi go wyleczyć.Urodził się zdrowy,nie chorował,problem zaczął się w momencie jak zaczął chodzić do przedszkola.Problem nie tkwi w tym,że łapie co chwilę infekcje,tylko w tym,że trwa ona non stop,nie daje się wyleczyć niczym.Dochodzi do tego mokry kaszel-jak mi się wydaje spływa po gardle.osłuchowo jest czysto,nie ma gorączki.Nie ma wymiotów,biegunki,zatwardzenia itp.Potrafi dobrze wydmuchać nos.Doraźnie stosujemy inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej lub sinus rinse .Wydzielina daje się usunąć ale ciągle się wytwarza.RTG zatok wykazało pogrubienie śluzówki nosa i zatok,zacienienia.Wymaz z nosa i gardła Heamophilus influenzae,Moraxella catarrhalis,Streptococcus pneumoniae.Antybiotyki podawane według antybiogramu nie skutkują(poprawa jest na ok.7-10 dni).Podawane były sterydy,krople robione do nosa,maść z antybiotykiem,leki przeciw alergiczne(testy ujemne),immunotrofina,ribomunyl i inne leki których z pamięci nie jestem w stanie wypisać.Próbowaliśmy też nie robić zupełnie nic.Bez przerwy problem trwa i nie wiem co robić,jak mu pomóc,gdzie szukać źródła choroby?

----------


## ShRon

Bardzo prosimy o odpowiedź bo z identyczną sytuacją borykamy się u naszego 4,5 letniego synka. Jedyna różnica, to usunięty w sierpniu trzeci migdałem (miało to poprawić stan zdrowia dziecka). Wymaz  z gardła dwukrotnie wykazał Moraxella catarrhalis i Heamophilus influenzae. W ubiegłym roku dziecko otrzymało 10(!) antybiotyków (5x zapalenie oskrzeli i 2 zapalenie płuc,2x zapalenie ucha, 4x zapelenie spojówek). Podane antybiotyki pomagały na tydzień czasu po skończonej kuracji, potem ropny katar powracał, w ciągu dnia czasami był biało-przezroczysty. Dodam, że przed pójściem do przedszkola synek chorował nieporównywalnie rzadziej, chodził na piłkę nożna i basen systematycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeraza mnie to co piszecie, jak chorują Wasz maluchy. Mam nadzieje, że od czasu Waszych postów jest już lepiej.
Podzielę się swoim zmartwieniem. Córka (20 mcy) do czasu żłobka zdrowa, najwyżej katar. Od wrześnie non stop ma katar, który  w końcu listopada spowodował obustronne zapalenie uszu. Bałam się antybiotyku jak jasny gwint, bo to one tak straszliwie osłabiają organizm, a do tego jak jest źle dobrany, to tragedia (rzadko się spotyka by przed zaleceniem antybiotyku lekarz łaskawie wydał skierowanie na wymaz, no chyba, że choroba trwa już długo). Ten przeisany córce był trafiony jak kulą w płot. Miała właśnie pneumokoka, po dawnemu dwoinkę zapalenia płuc. Trzeba by ją próbować wybić mega dawkami penicyliny, a i tak brak pewności, że odniesiemy skutek. Na większość antyboli odporna, a te na które jest wrażliwa nie są dla dzieci. Ponieważ córka na razie więcej nie choruje, uznaliśmy z larygologiem, że tylko podnosimy odporność. Czyli przede wszystkim zdrowe odżywianie. U nas to przede wszystkim warzywa, kasza jaglana, rezygnacja z mleka modyfikowanego, dużo mniejsze spożycie chleba, a całkowite wykluczenie białego (choć wiem, że w żłobku zdarzy się jej dostać jakąś drożdźówkę). NA odżywianie w żłobku niestety mam mniejszy wpływ, dlatego staram się nadrobić tym co zdrowe w domu. Do tego zdrowe oleje, głównie kokosowy, któy ma badanie antybakteryjne. Do tego regularnie syrop czosnkowy i olejek oregano (też silne działąnie antybakteryjne). Polecam ten ostatni, choć na skutki trzeba czekać. W trakcie kuracji potrzebny też probiotyk. Co ciekawe, pierwszy wymaz miała robiony jak podawałąm jej oregano i kolonia była oceniona na 2 krzyżyki w nosie. Kolejny wymaz zrobiłam w zeszłym tygodniu, po tym jak zaprzestałam podawać o.oregano, bo mi się skończyło, a młoda miała znacznie mniejsze problemy z katarem, choć nadal się pojawia. I okazało się, że za ten czas wzrosła kolonia do 3 krzyżyków i pojawiłą się moraxella catarrhalis. Pojawienie się nowego loaktora wiążę z tym, że przestałąm dawać małej oregano, a i z syropem zwolniłam, bo młoda sie buntować zaczęła. Także zaczynamy na nowo z oregano i syropem czosnkowym. Polecam Wam!! I życzę zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Katar należy przeleczyć bo prowadzi do infekcji gardła, ucha itd. Ja polecam Sinos na uszy i nos, skutecznie poradził sobie z infekcją u mojego 2-latka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
zajmuję się naturopatią, Tradycyjną Chińską Medycyną- one doskonale radzą sobie z takimi infekcjami u dzieci.
Należy bezwzględnie zlikwidować bakterie- na pewno nie antybiotykami- bo sami Państwo widzicie, ze to droga donikąd, a następnie wzmocnić odporność- wtedy infekcje nie będą wracały.
Pomogę- pomoczdrowie@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam
Magdalena

----------


## Mikołay

Mimo dość szczegółowych opisów raczej ciężko określić przyczynę, zwłaszcza, że wiele kroków zostało już podjętych i nic nie okazało się skuteczne. Nie wiem skąd jesteście, ale jeśli z okolic Wrocławia to mogę polecić przychodnię Medicus, która specjalizuje się w schorzeniach laryngologicznych. Rozumiem, że możecie być zniechęceni do konsultacji medycznych po tylu nieskutecznych próbach, ale moim zdaniem na prawdę warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
przyczyna jest wymieniona powyżej- bakterie- to one powodują stany zapalne. Tylko, ze każdorazowe użycie antybiotyku je wzmacnia. Do tego obniżona odporność- organizm się nie broni stąd przewlekłe infekcje.
Pozdrawiam
Magdalena

----------


## karramba

U nas ostatnio przy katarze stosowałam żel oxalin i jestem pod wrażeniem działania, bo po jednym psiknięciu przez kilka godzin mój synek miał odetkany nosek i mógł swobodnie oddychać. Też fajnie się go aplikuje, bo nie spływa dziecku do gardła i nie ma płaczu

----------


## Paulina81

Czytając Wasze opisy, czułam się jakbym przechodziła na nowo to samo z moim synem. IDENTYCZNIE! Ciągle infekcja!!!! Wszystkich lekarzy w mieście i po za i dalej odwiedzaliśmy z mężem i tych na nfz i prywatnie bo w końcu na zdrowiu dziecka nie ma co oszczędzać. Nikt dosłownie nikt nie trafiał w sedno problemu do puki nie trafiliśmy do Warszawy do centrum medycznego MML. Poczytajcie na ich stronie jest opis co i jak bo nie będę opisywać tego samego - mi- tzn mojemu dziecku pomogli i chwała im za to! Bo traciłam nadzieję że ktoś odgadnie co za tajemnicza choroba dopada mojego syna kilka razy w roku.

----------


## januszg

tak to może być prawda  :Smile:  3 migdał jest wredny. wiem, że w MML'u usunięcie 3 migdała jest relizowana w opcji hospitalizacji jednegodnia  :Smile:  także warto

----------


## Opal

Dobry specjalista to podstawa, skoro chwalicie to może i ja się wybiorę do tej przychodni ze swoją córką bo z tego co czytam to dobre opinie są i wszyscy zadowoleni. Tak się nazywa MML? Tylko tyle? A ona jest tylko w Warszawie?

----------


## Bany

Z tego co kojarzę to tylko w warszawie, ale mają tam najlepszych specjalistów i najlepszy sprzęt medyczny- na tym to nie oszczędzają, więc chyba nawet warto z innej części polski wybrać się po ulgę i zdrowie właśnie tam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też proszę o pomoc, bo mamy dokładnie ten sam problem. Do czasu pójścia do przedszkola córka chorowała tylko dwa razy, a od ponad 3 lat non stop katary, najpierw przezroczyste, potem ropne i w kółko antybiotyki w kroplach do nosa. teraz jeszcze doszły zapalenia uszu. Przeszliśmy już wszystko: Immunotrofina, Bronchovaxom, Polyvaccinum mite, Ismigen, autoszczepionka na Streptococcusa, kąpiele w soli bocheńskiej, naświetlania lampą Sollux i nie ma poprawy. Co trzy tygodnie jest chora... Jeden z lekarzy zaleca tomograf zatok, czy ktoś ma podobne doświadczenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
można WYLECZYĆ infekcje u dzieci- nie ma potrzeby usuwania migdałów!!! Można to zrobić w sposób naturalny w dodatku bez żadnych skutków ubocznych! Po wyleczeniu infekcji należy bezwzględnie naturalnie wzmocnić odporność dziecka. Pozdrawiam serdecznie
pomoczdrowie@tlen.pl

----------


## januszg

to jeśli masz problem z dzieckiem to udaj się koniecznie do MML, możesz być pewny że potraktują to priorytetowo  :Smile:

----------


## Dag

Ja też potwierdzam, centrum medyczne mml jest chyba najlepsze w warszawie... nie spotkałam się jak dotąd z negatywną opinią na ich temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarze obecnie to bezmyślni ignoranci niestety na smyczy firm farmaceutycznych. Wszystkim jak leci przepisują nieobojętne dla ustroju leki przeciwalergiczne. NIE LECZĄ CHORÓB SPOWODOWANYCH BAKTERIAMI ZAKAŹNYMI. Pneumokoki, moraxella catarhalis itp. to bakterie zakaźne. Katar z nimi to piekło dla rodziców i dzieci. Budowanie odporności to jedno, a drugie to przebywanie w środowisku innych zakażonych małych dzieci po 5-9h dziennie (zasmarkanych i kaszlących). To lekarze swoją bezmyślnością doprowadzili do tego, że połowa populacji maluchów jest NOSICIELAMI BAKTERII ZAKAŹNYCH. My przeżyliśmy u syna 2x  pneumokoki (pierwszy raz miał zapalenie ucha i potem drugi raz gardło czyste, uszy czyste- zabezpieczane wodą utlenioną, katar masakra 3miesiące- po wymazie i antybiotyku przeszło po 5 dobie). Potem po 4 tyg. złapał moraxellę catarhalis. To co miał w nosie to biały silikon. 2 miesiące cierpienia, braku snu. NIC NIE DZIAŁAŁO. Na pneumokoki to przynajmniej Otrivin i inhalacje Nebudose i ziółkami i można było oddychać. Ale przez moraxelle dziecko w nocy się dusiło. Durni lekarze tłumaczyli, że oni "tej bakterii nie leczą, bo połowa dzieci ją ma". Zaserwowali mojemu dziecku miesiąc cudownych środków na alergię mimo negatywnego panelu (robiłam wszystkie badania prywatnie sama). Po tym, jak przejrzałam fora z moraxella zaserwowałam małemu antybiotyk z antybiogramu i po 3 dniach kataru i bakterii nie było!!! APELUJĘ DO LEKARZY I RODZICÓW!!! Powiedzmy STOP nieustającym zakażeniom! Powiedzmy STOP firmom farmaceutycznym trzymającym na pasku lekarzy i zarabiającym miliardy na naszych dzieciach. Powiedzmy STOP trendowi środków antyalergicznych serwowanych wszystkim jak leci. Wymuszajmy szczegółowe posiewy (koszt prywatny ok. 25 zł). Wymuszajmy badania na przeciwciała na robaki (lamblie, glisty). Za chwilę WSZYSCY BĘDZIEMY NIEUSTANNIE CHORZY, a nasze dzieci będą ofiarami żyjącymi dużo krócej niż nasi rodzice. Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam :Smile: Ja od kilku lat zmagam się z takim katarem u syna.Zaczęło sie jak miał 6m-cy,po szczepieniu.I trwa do dzis a aktualnie ma 6lat.Masa laryngologów prywatnie i na nfz,apteka w domu,masa wydanych pieniędzy...i zero skutku.Zadne antybiotyki,psikacze,syropy-nic nie działa.Było stwierdzone poszerzenie prawej komory nosa oraz jeden laryngolog stwierdził 3migdal(ale tylko jeden bo reszta to wykluczyła:/).Syn od czasu pierwszej infekcji w kółko chorował na gardło,na migdały.Tylko antybiotyk potrafił zwalczyc zakażenie-nic innego.W 4l odmówiłam szczepienia(m.in ze względu na autyzm syna)...i o dziwo stany zapalne zniknęły!Przez 2lata złapał 2 infekcje gardła które wyleczyłam sama w domu i bez antybiotyku,jego organizm zaczął się sam bronić,ale katar pozostał.Przez okres wakacji jest zniwelowany,mniejszy znacznie,ale nadchodzi koniec września i się zaczyna znowu zabawa...Co istotne córeczka która ma 6m-cy równiez zaczyna miec te same objawy co syn.I tez po ostatnim szczepieniu...I nikt nie wie co jest grane...a może dziecko ma po prostu NOP-a.Wiem jaki to jest koszmar dla rodzica.Niby głupi katar,ale potrafi zrobic spustoszenie w organizmie.Tak czy siak,nie odpuszcze.Ciocia jest  alergolog iem i robiła synowi testy i alregii nie wykryto a klopot pozostaje...tylko gdzie?...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.Mój 5,5 letni syn od ponad 2 lat boryka się z ropną wydzieliną z nosa,często śmierdzi ropą to co wysmarka.Byliśmy u kilku pediatrów,5 laryngologów,pulmonologa.Prywatnie i na NFZ.Nikt nie potrafi go wyleczyć.Urodził się zdrowy,nie chorował,problem zaczął się w momencie jak zaczął chodzić do przedszkola.Problem nie tkwi w tym,że łapie co chwilę infekcje,tylko w tym,że trwa ona non stop,nie daje się wyleczyć niczym.Dochodzi do tego mokry kaszel-jak mi się wydaje spływa po gardle.osłuchowo jest czysto,nie ma gorączki.Nie ma wymiotów,biegunki,zatwardzenia itp.Potrafi dobrze wydmuchać nos.Doraźnie stosujemy inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej lub sinus rinse .Wydzielina daje się usunąć ale ciągle się wytwarza.RTG zatok wykazało pogrubienie śluzówki nosa i zatok,zacienienia.Wymaz z nosa i gardła Heamophilus influenzae,Moraxella catarrhalis,Streptococcus pneumoniae.Antybiotyki podawane według antybiogramu nie skutkują(poprawa jest na ok.7-10 dni).Podawane były sterydy,krople robione do nosa,maść z antybiotykiem,leki przeciw alergiczne(testy ujemne),immunotrofina,ribomunyl i inne leki których z pamięci nie jestem w stanie wypisać.Próbowaliśmy też nie robić zupełnie nic.Bez przerwy problem trwa i nie wiem co robić,jak mu pomóc,gdzie szukać źródła choroby?


Proszę o dopowiedz jeśli to możliwe. Jak czytałam ten post to się popłakałam jakbym czytała o moim synu. Czy znależliście rozwiązanie???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście u nas to samo, ponieważ jesteśmy z Wr. byliśmy w polecanym Medicusie - i mogę ich dopisać do listy laryng. którzy zalecają doraźne rozwiazania a problem wraca po kilku dniach. A u nas żółta, zielona lub pomarańczowa wydzielina 10 na 12 mscy (tylko morze i wakacje ją oszusza), poranny kaszel, czasowo podropiałe oczy, ciagle podkrążone. Alerg. nic, test na nietolerancje igg - jajko i mleko - ponad rok temu wykluczone - bez zmian.
Od wczoraj płuczemu uczciwie nos sinus rinse (wczoraj 3 x) dzisiaj dopiero 1 (ale też będzie 3 x). wychodzą zbite czopy pomarańczowe oraz wielkie meduzy ropy. Inne specyfiki odstawiłam i mam nadzieję, że po kilku tyg. damy radę, bo widać, co tam siedziało i jak się odrywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I my mamy moraxelle catarhalis . Antybiotuk14 dni super extra a 4 dni po odstawieniu czuje ze to diabelstwo powraca . Jak pozbyc sie bakteri ???? Blagam pomoznie !!!!!!!!! Komu udalo sie i jak zwalczyc ta bakterie . Blagam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy mogę komuś pomóc bo moje dziecko jest w tej chwili już dorosłe, ale mając 3 lata też walczyłam z tym katarem.Odbierając ze żłobka codziennie rękawy do łokcia w ropie. Nam pomogła laryngolog  a były to lata 1987-88.najpierw były lampy solux pożniej szczepionka odpornościowa za dolary . Spokój  na 20 lat.

----------


## Jagna.l

Jest w sprzedaży za sto kilkadziesiąt złotych dużo dobrych inhalatorów. Korzystam z dziećmi z polskiej marki aparatu Sanity Simple i tutaj wszystko chodzi jak trzeba. Ciche i szybkie dostarczanie leku tam gdzie trzeba – płuc, gardła, oskrzeli, krtani, w zależności od potrzeb, można sobie dostosować terapię do swojego schorzenia.

----------


## katarinass

Bardzo jestem zadowolona z inhalatora Simple Sanity. Kupowałam w sumie bez żadnej specjalnej wiedzy o inhalatorach, tutaj mi się wygląd spodobał i cena ;-) Ale okazuje się, że miałam nosa bo urządzenie działa bezproblemowo. Szybko generuje mgiełkę, nie robi większego hałasu jeśli chodzi o kompresor i też fajną sprawą jest tutaj mała waga, także jak potrzebuję przenieść, zabrać ze sobą na jakieś wakacje to nie ma z tym żadnego kłopotu.

----------


## sybilkaa

Nam w domu bardzo pomaga taka rzecz jak Nosalek. Łatwo i szybko można pozbyć się katarku z noska dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też stosujemy roztwór soli morskiej na katar , podawałam Aniulce roztwór w aerozolu  aquamer można go stosować już niemowląt  dość szybko uporaliśmy się problemem i słońce znów uśmiechnięte : D

----------

